# 2015 Copake Bike Auction and Swap Meet !!!!!



## catfish

Swap April 17th

Auction April 18th

Always a good time! I'm going to be there. And as usual, if you need a bike from the auction transported to the Memory Lane meet let me know. Space is limited, and I need to know before the auction. Not during, or after...... 

   Catfish


----------



## theyankeedoodler

I'm there for at least the swap.  May stay for part of the auction.  See you there Catfish.


----------



## bike

I will be there - fingers crossed I will be able to resurect my van...


----------



## Wheeled Relics

We've always wanted to go... this might be the year!


----------



## bikewhorder

Its going to be a good one, can't wait!


----------



## catfish

Wheeled Relics said:


> We've always wanted to go... this might be the year!




Do it!


----------



## mike j

I'm going... Early!


----------



## tripple3

*Willing worker....*

I really want to go to this event.... I could be a groupee and help load the truck for you...I work for table scraps... I will be quiet and listen and learn....
Who needs a strong helper to ...something....I will ride it for ya, make sure it rides nice....:o


----------



## 66TigerCat

This really shouldn't be missed, the swap is great. As for the auction preview on Friday, the only way you're going to see this much amazing stuff in one place is if you go to a bicycle museum. And it's all for sale !!!


----------



## catfish

tripple3 said:


> I really want to go to this event.... I could be a groupee and help load the truck for you...I work for table scraps... I will be quiet and listen and learn....
> Who needs a strong helper to ...something....I will ride it for ya, make sure it rides nice....:o




A lot of Cali people make it to this. It's worth the trip.


----------



## catfish

tripple3 said:


> I really want to go to this event.... I could be a groupee and help load the truck for you...I work for table scraps... I will be quiet and listen and learn....
> Who needs a strong helper to ...something....I will ride it for ya, make sure it rides nice....:o




A lot of Cali people make it to this. It's worth the trip. And I think Roadie would be a better term.... Groupie implys something else.....


----------



## tripple3

*traveling terms...*

Roadie...right! Thanks CAT, good lookin out....


catfish said:


> A lot of Cali people make it to this. It's worth the trip. And I think Roadie would be a better term.... Groupie implys something else.....


----------



## bikewhorder

tripple3 said:


> Roadie...right! Thanks CAT, good lookin out....




there are very few groupies at this event unfortunately.


----------



## cyclehobo

Gonna try to make it out this year. I usually go to Davenport, Iowa for the motorcycle meets, but think I'll blast to Copake too. Catfish , I'll pm you before the meet to connect!


----------



## Euphman06

I'm not sure if I can make it there... in case I can't is anyone passing through eastern PA who can pick a bike up for me at the swap? I'm in 18064.


----------



## THE STIG

this will be my last show, bringn 30+bikes n many parts. whatever don't sell, goes to the scrapyard on the way home .


----------



## Bri-In-RI

THE STIG said:


> this will be my last show, bringn 30+bikes n many parts. whatever don't sell, goes to the scrapyard on the way home .




I look forward to seeing what you bring and doing some wheelin' n dealin'


----------



## THE STIG

Bri-In-RI said:


> I look forward to seeing what you bring and doing some wheelin' n dealin'




yo can slither on over and load up YOUR truck for the show ????


----------



## mike j

Savin' up, so that I can slither over too.


----------



## THE STIG

Code:
	






mike j said:


> Savin' up, so that I can slither over too.




 we can exchange that truck load of cash for a truck load of cycles


----------



## catfish

THE STIG said:


> this will be my last show, bringn 30+bikes n many parts. whatever don't sell, goes to the scrapyard on the way home .




Are you done with bicycles?


----------



## Springer Tom

catfish said:


> Are you done with bicycles?




We're gettin there......it's not the bicycles, it's the people who sell bicycles........


----------



## Handyman

*A Templeton MA Bicycle Collection*

The 2015 Copake Bike Auction will be featuring a "Templeton MA Bicycle Collection".  This is practically in my backyard but I can't think of any collector up that way that has a substantial collection.  Any ideas from other locals as to who this collection belongs to and what kinds of bikes he may have?  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## walter branche

Roger Bryant , they are selling there tandem trike from around 1887,along with some other pieces, not balloon tire items , ..the trike is shown on the copake ,website , ,they had a garage sale about 6 months ago ,.


----------



## catfish

Springer Tom said:


> We're gettin there......it's not the bicycles, it's the people who sell bicycles........




Sorry to hear that.


----------



## catfish

Handyman said:


> The 2015 Copake Bike Auction will be featuring a "Templeton MA Bicycle Collection".  This is practically in my backyard but I can't think of any collector up that way that has a substantial collection.  Any ideas from other locals as to who this collection belongs to and what kinds of bikes he may have?  Pete in Fitchburg




Keep working on it. I've been trying to find out who it is too.... Must be someone who has been laying low for a long time.


----------



## THE STIG

catfish said:


> Are you done with bicycles?




 keeping 28 riders


----------



## Springer Tom

catfish said:


> Sorry to hear that.




Should have said some of the people who sell bikes.....


----------



## cyclehobo

Any ideas when Copake will have a complete list for the upcoming auction on the website?


----------



## walter branche

templeton ,mass. seller is roger bryant , his adult tandem trike is on there website , he has a lot of lamps in the auction ,   not balloon tired bikes , he is a wheelmen from the ole days, the , catalog on line is usually the 1st week in march ,..   a friend of mine (yes, as amazing as it may sound ,i have friends )was just there and said there is something for everyone as usual coming up in the auction ,  the templeton collection is early material ,   go to the wheelmen site , and see the ad ,before there garage sale , i think his sons name is wayne , lilbjorn@comcast.com,,,


----------



## walter branche

*templeton stuff*

roger bryants trike and lamps


----------



## catfish

walter branche said:


> templeton ,mass. seller is roger bryant , his adult tandem trike is on there website , he has a lot of lamps in the auction ,   not balloon tired bikes , he is a wheelmen from the ole days, the , catalog on line is usually the 1st week in march ,..   a friend of mine (yes, as amazing as it may sound ,i have friends )was just there and said there is something for everyone as usual coming up in the auction ,  the templeton collection is early material ,   go to the wheelmen site , and see the ad ,before there garage sale , i think his sons name is wayne , lilbjorn@comcast.com,,,




Walter,    You have a lot of friends. Myself included.    Catfish


----------



## theyankeedoodler

Ahhhh, thanks Walter.  Now it all rings a bell.  Templeton, Wayne.  
Wayne did have a bicycle yard sale last summer.  
July, I think 
I had a very nice chat with him when I visited.  Definitely most of the stuff is early.  I think he did have a couple of 30's bikes.  
Wayne had sent me many pictures of what was left.  I just emailed him asking if it's ok to post up....


----------



## DirtNerd

Wish i could go. I rode past Howie Cohen's house yesterday. It's still for sale.


----------



## walter branche

*thank you*

most appreciated , see ya in a few months at the gettin places


----------



## kz1000

Bryants whole collection was for sale at a weekend and more yard sale last summer, What is at Copake is the stuff that didn't sell.


----------



## 48b6

I've always wanted to check one of these out and will have time off in April. As a first timer coming with cash in hand what would you guys recomend, Copake or Ann Arbor? 



catfish said:


> Swap April 17th
> 
> Auction April 18th
> 
> Always a good time! I'm going to be there. And as usual, if you need a bike from the auction transported to the Memory Lane meet let me know. Space is limited, and I need to know before the auction. Not during, or after......
> 
> Catfish


----------



## theyankeedoodler

Here is what I think was remaining from Bryant collection (from Templeton, MA).  I missed out on the original date of the yard sale due to being @ the Fitchburg Iver show.   I visited Wayne the following week-end.  He emailed these images of what was remaining.  Shortly after the yard sale, the remaining items were sent to Copake.  I emailed Wayne last week to get his OK to post these up -Wayne approved


----------



## theyankeedoodler

[SUP][/SUP]


----------



## kevin x

I have the same question as 48b6. I would be a first timer and want to go to one of the shows.  How do Ann Arbor and Copake compare?


----------



## catfish

kevin x said:


> I have the same question as 48b6. I would be a first timer and want to go to one of the shows.  How do Ann Arbor and Copake compare?




Copake is two days. The swap meet on Friday. The auction on Saturday. Always a great time. Always great stuff. Ann Arbor is one day. Just Sunday. If you are going to Ann Arbor, you have to go to Memory Lane too. That's the Friday and Saturday before AA. And it's only 70 miles away.


----------



## Stanley

Where is a list of bicycle swap meets in ohio and surrounding states?


----------



## walter branche

go to the memory lane site , they have a listing of events ,also the wheelmen.org


----------



## catfish

walter branche said:


> go to the memory lane site , they have a listing of events ,also the wheelmen.org




Walter, Will you be at Copake?


----------



## walter branche

Yes Sir-- That is my plan ,to do all the events , .. Hope to see you there ,thanks wpb


----------



## partsguy

If I didn't just buy a new truck, I'd consider going. The auction previews are always stunning. I can look through those pages all day.


----------



## catfish

walter branche said:


> Yes Sir-- That is my plan ,to do all the events , .. Hope to see you there ,thanks wpb




Cool. I will see you there, And at ML, and AA.


----------



## vuniw

Wouldn't miss the copake swap. I'll probably just preview the auction bikes though. Not a good auction if you are looking for a good deal


----------



## catfish

vuniw said:


> Wouldn't miss the copake swap. I'll probably just preview the auction bikes though. Not a good auction if you are looking for a good deal




You can get some great deals. You just need to be there.


----------



## partsguy

*Not many, unfortunately*



Stanley said:


> Where is a list of bicycle swap meets in ohio and surrounding states?




There used to be a really good one at Daddy Katz in Dayton but they haven't had that one in several years it seems and the owner was very sick from what I have heard.

There is another show at Memory Lane Classics in Grand Rapids, Ohio.

The best local show right now would have to be Links n' Kinks. It is held in the summer, around late May or early June. I missed it last year but it is probably one of the best shows around here.


----------



## catfish

It's getting closer!!!!  Who else is going to be there?


----------



## mike j

I'm going, it's a favorite & only about a two hours drive.


----------



## bikiba

i was going to go, but will be in London  actually coming back tht friday. i have been dropping hints i wanted to go to the auction on saturday, but i doubt the wife and 3 kids will let tht happen 

i wanted to go to the swap more than the auction. oh well. always next year.


----------



## catfish

bikiba said:


> i was going to go, but will be in London  actually coming back tht friday. i have been dropping hints i wanted to go to the auction on saturday, but i doubt the wife and 3 kids will let tht happen
> 
> i wanted to go to the swap more than the auction. oh well. always next year.




Well, if you can't make Copake. You should make Memory Lane.


----------



## 66TigerCat

I'll be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## catfish

The swap meet is always good! I can't wait!


----------



## bikewhorder

catfish said:


> The swap meat is always good! I can't wait!




Mmmm. can't wait to do a little meat swapping.


----------



## catfish

bikewhorder said:


> Mmmm. can't wait to do a little meat swapping.




OK.........


----------



## mike j

Whatever... less than three weeks away. Love the dark ride through the boonie's to get there. Hate it when the sun starts coming up, then I know I'm too late.


----------



## bikewhorder

mike j said:


> Whatever... less than three weeks away. Love the dark ride through the boonie's to get there. Hate it when the sun starts coming up, then I know I'm too late.




I agree, its always a bit surreal driving all night through that foreign land of Upstate NY to that magical destination.  Coming from Maine it always feels like I just drove a month into the future climate wise too.  Its the first real day of spring as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Springer Tom

I'll be there with a boatload of bikes for sale......


----------



## catfish

Springer Tom said:


> I'll be there with a boatload of bikes for sale......




Cool! See you there!


----------

